# Been to Frenchman's cove recently



## mariawolf (Jul 5, 2012)

I read somewhere that the kids club has been improved--anyone been lately who can share info--going to be there with our 13 year old grandson and hoping some activities for a little older/teen may have been done?
Also everyones current opinion on room/building location--last time we were there we were in the building closest to the main hotel--great view of town but not so much general view.
Also how the renovations are at the main hotel and whether they have done anything yet to enable Cove guests to charge to their accounts.
any other info would be great!
Or if anyone others will be there--we go August 11th.
Thanks


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 5, 2012)

good afternoon

Just last month  Kids club seemed active..they were always announcing something!!!  Can't yet charge at the reef to your Cove room!!!! 
St Johns building is high up with nice views...however 3 elevator ride to beach...

At cove you exchange view for proximity and number of elevators to beach it is sort of a 3 tiered resort built into a big hill!!! We had 6th and 4th floor on St Johns  both great views of Harbor!!!

JimF chime in here please!!!


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 5, 2012)

We've been in Jost Van Dyke and Tortola and love both.  The views  were fabulous.  We took elevator down to first floor and then a flight of stairs to the pool/beach area.  Get as high up in the building as you can.


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 5, 2012)

Same advice as always. Get a high floor and don't worry about the Bldg. I haven't stayed in Virgin Gorda yet, that's the closest one to the pool, but I really would be hard pressed to pick a favorite.

Truthfully when we are there we are out and about so much the room/bldg/view isn't as important as some other beach resorts. If you want the best overall view--Jost Van Dyke, Best panoramic view--St John, Close to the pool/beach--Virgin Gorda, No view of the resort but peaceful--Tortola.

The only BLDG I would reject is the checkin bldg. They have about 6-9 units there and I don't see any advantages to them.

Actually their are about 8 units that are in Tortola that actually face the resort. The "peaceful" ones are on the north side and have the higher unit numbers.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 5, 2012)

They told us that they use the check - in building mostly for people there on sales presentations.  What is the name of that building?  I have a 2 and 3 Bedroom.  The 3 bedroom in Tortola had a great view of the pool and the sea.  The 2 BR next door was a view of the sea and harbor.  It's hard to get a bad view in any of the buildings.


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 5, 2012)

I looked it up on the resort map but they list it as 

Check-In Building / The MarketPlace Express (Open 24 hours) / ATM /

I could have sworn I've seen a name for it someplace but I can't remember where or what it was called.


----------



## sjnoble (Jul 6, 2012)

The check-in building is called the Crown House


----------



## Chari910 (Jul 7, 2012)

We will be staying at the Cove for a wedding at the Reef. How easy is it to get to the Reef? Is it walkable of do you have to take the shuttle? We have to attend different functions over the 3 day weekend.

First time at the Cove. Stayed at the Reef a few times before.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 7, 2012)

good morning....

very easy to go to the reef from the cove.... shuttles run every 10 minutes or you can call for one!!! also a very brief 5 minute walk!!!  The walk is a smidge tricky but easy...!!!!

In your fancy "wedding" clothes would take the shuttle!!!!


----------



## Chari910 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you. puckman. Yeah, will take the shuttle in the high heels


----------



## catharsis (Jul 7, 2012)

*contactd details - and is it worth contacting them in advance?*

Hi there

Does anyone have an email address for the Frenchmans Cove?  We will be staying there for a few days, and in the frenchmans reef hotel for a few days aftewards, but will be arriving late for our week stay.   I'd like to contact them to let them know we will miss the first night (and to politely request a nice room on a hiugh floor if they can facilitate us as MR gold members and multiple week owners with Marriott)

I guess my second question is whether this is worthwhile.   We have had very good experience with doing in the the Phuket Beach club, where we almost always received the exact villa we'd like - but this could possibly be because we are looking for a ground floor villa in that case which may not be in high demand.

Opinions (and contact details in particular) most welcome

C


----------



## uwfrog (Jul 7, 2012)

I've stayed in Tortola, Virgin Gorda and St. John buildings. Agree with the high floor recommendation but think its least important in the Tortola building. St. John has great views but in addition to more elevator ride to beach/pool the grills are further away. (I like to grill).


----------



## uwfrog (Jul 7, 2012)

It's always worth trying. We requested a room type for a late check in at another resort and were accomodated. I believe they assign room days out(?) and have a precident that doesn't consider check in time. I usually call to request about 1-2 weeks out. Phone number 1 (340) 693-4800


----------



## mariawolf (Jul 7, 2012)

uwfrog said:


> I've stayed in Tortola, Virgin Gorda and St. John buildings. Agree with the high floor recommendation but think its least important in the Tortola building. St. John has great views but in addition to more elevator ride to beach/pool the grills are further away. (I like to grill).



so which buildings are closest to the grills--we like to grill out also!


----------



## uwfrog (Jul 7, 2012)

mariawolf said:


> so which buildings are closest to the grills--we like to grill out also!



Tortola and Virgin Gorda each have grilling areas adjacent to building.


----------



## Dolphin (Jul 8, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good afternoon
> 
> Just last month  Kids club seemed active..they were always announcing something!!!
> !




They also have Adult activities in the afternoon like the "Rum Tasting".  That announcement always gets a line up


----------



## TF865 (Jul 8, 2012)

All these posts are getting me soooo excited about our first trip to MFC in December! We are owners at the surf club in Aruba and a little worried we would possibly be "home sick" if we decided to forgo one for the other for the year so we are also headed there in April! What you all have taught me so far is that I am sure to love both for different reasons. While in st Thomas we will plan to be busy with snorkeling, day trips, etc. Aruba is pure relaxation with most energy spent deciding where to eat at night. To gear us up we have Ocean Watch Villas the last week of September. I have Marriott and, even more so, TUG to thank for making it possible for a social worker and police officer to be able to go to all these wonderful places we would likely never be able to see!


----------



## Janette (Jul 8, 2012)

We were on the top floor of St. John and had no problem with using the grills. In taking in the size of the resort, nothing is far away.


----------



## uwfrog (Jul 8, 2012)

Janette said:


> We were on the top floor of St. John and had no problem with using the grills. In taking in the size of the resort, nothing is far away.



Your right! Its a small diferance and not one to worry about. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## catharsis (Jul 10, 2012)

uwfrog said:


> It's always worth trying. We requested a room type for a late check in at another resort and were accomodated. I believe they assign room days out(?) and have a precident that doesn't consider check in time. I usually call to request about 1-2 weeks out. Phone number 1 (340) 693-4800



Ok, will call rather than emailing (how 1980s  )

Many thanks for the contact number, and the information - I'm actually not too worried about room location, but it's only common courtesy to let someone know if you will not be arriving on check-in day I think.


----------



## amanda14 (Jul 11, 2012)

Made reservation for July 2013


----------



## JMSH (Jul 12, 2012)

mariawolf said:


> so which buildings are closest to the grills--we like to grill out also!



We are here now, Jost has BBQ on the side....resort having a terrible time with the electricity going out.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 12, 2012)

I thought they had installed a generator to solve that problem?


----------



## flyboy0681 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Power*



suzannesimon said:


> I thought they had installed a generator to solve that problem?



I was just there last week and they conducted a test of the generator last Wednesday. The generator is located next to Jost Van Dyke and man was it loud. The lights did go out for about two minutes before the generator would kick in. They conducted this test around 10:00am and it lasted for about an hour.

To answer the question about charging privileges at the hotel, the answer is still no. The two properties still don't have an agreement. The front desk at the Cove said a dummy account can be setup with the front desk at the hotel by presenting them a credit card number, which makes sense.


----------

